# Dissected slot processor chip



## maynman1751 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been prepping some of these slot processors and thought maybe you'd like a look inside. The incinerated pics are the i960 chips. That micro-circuitry is simply amazing to me!


----------



## kuma (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi John , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
I love close up pics of this stuff , there's a whole other world in 'them chips! 8) 
I've got a couple of tiny ones put aside with nice golden wires suspended inside a clear resin , I'll get around to getting some pictures at somepoint.
Cheers for sharing!
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdyo90 (Mar 16, 2012)

if you ever try to refine them see if mineral spirits will help with epoxy coat


----------

